# Electric Roller Shutters



## SUMMER01

I am looking to have installed Electric Roller Shutters on my Patio, and am presently
looking for a reliable company in the Albufeira Region, or a company that supplies a
service to this area. My experience in trying to even get somebody to look at the job
has been difficult and unsuccessful to date. 

Can anybody help????


----------



## canoeman

Not my area, but have you tried Portugal News?


----------



## blackirishgirl

Here are a few, can't judge for their workmanship since I don't live in the area. At least you can make some calls and perhaps others here will have some feedback on any of the names they recognise - hopefully good comments! eace:

Giants Windows lda: Skylights, fly screens, roller shutters, aluminium shutters, garage doors and a repair service. Website Tel: 289 998 050 

Loja das Janelas: Shutters and awnings, conservatories and wintergardens available. At Rua Serpa Pinto, Edificio Serpa Pinto, Loja B, 8100 Loule. Website Tel: 289 411 099 Fax

Mestre Raposa: Lift and side doors, shutters, screens, conservatories and technology. Quatro Estradas, EN125, 8100-321 Loule. Website Tel: 289 355 420 

Oz Shade: Shade sails and structures made from UV protective shade fabrics. Design, manufacture and installation provided. At EN 125 near Lagos. WebsiteTel: 282 968 322 / 914 950 111 

Toldolanda Lda: Awnings, patio roofs, window awnings, side screens, windscreens, glass curtains - 20 years experience in the Dutch awning market and the German Weinor products. Website Tel: 914 609 517


----------



## SUMMER01

SUMMER01 said:


> I am looking to have installed Electric Roller Shutters on my Patio, and am presently
> looking for a reliable company in the Albufeira Region, or a company that supplies a
> service to this area. My experience in trying to even get somebody to look at the job
> has been difficult and unsuccessful to date.
> 
> Can anybody help????


Many Thanks to Canoeman, and BlackIrishGirl,

Hopefully my Security Alarm people will come to the rescue, they have stepped in to help and made a suggestion of a company that they will ensure will take care of the job from start to finish, and due to my apprehension in not only getting the right people, but getting a company to install under their supervision which must be a good solution.

Thank You


----------



## blackirishgirl

Good reliable references and recommendations from trusted sources are always best. Best of luck to you!


----------



## raphael1

*Electric roller shutters*



SUMMER01 said:


> I am looking to have installed Electric Roller Shutters on my Patio, and am presently
> looking for a reliable company in the Albufeira Region, or a company that supplies a
> service to this area. My experience in trying to even get somebody to look at the job
> has been difficult and unsuccessful to date.
> 
> Can anybody help????


Hi,
How did you get on with the roller shutters? What was the name of the company the security company recommended? I am in the market for the same.
Regards
raphael


----------



## MrBife

Electric roller shutters need to be installed during the construction phase (the box they roll into together with the motor is built into the wall above the opening). 

It can be done as a retro fit but they look horribly ugly with the motor box and roll on the outside wall.

You could end up reducing the value of your property by 1000's


----------



## SUMMER01

*Roller Shutters*



raphael1 said:


> Hi,
> How did you get on with the roller shutters? What was the name of the company the security company recommended? I am in the market for the same.
> Regards
> raphael


Sorry for the delay in replying, The company I used are called
Estores Lamy Lagoa, Tel: 282 342 858, they have an English speaking fitter who is extremelyhelpful his name is Valdemar Santos . 

The blinds are brilliant after messing about opening and closing doors.

They fitted the Patio and omorrow they will be fitting the remaining doors to our Villa. I found them very reasonable on price.


----------



## SUMMER01

MrBife said:


> Electric roller shutters need to be installed during the construction phase (the box they roll into together with the motor is built into the wall above the opening).
> 
> It can be done as a retro fit but they look horribly ugly with the motor box and roll on the outside wall.
> 
> You could end up reducing the value of your property by 1000's


The electric roller shutters have now been fitted on on all doors, thiese are not ugly as you suggest. The original doors are old fashioned, this has smartened up
the appearance of the Villa and they are not obtrusive the boxes are smaller than normal has we elected to have narrower slats on the blinds.
You should not people off having them fitted by your unadvised opinions.


----------



## canoeman

There you go MrBife, all your experience in Portugal good for naught


----------



## MrBife

canoeman said:


> There you go MrBife, all your experience in Portugal good for naught



 Absolutely ! Picture please Summer1 so we can all see if it looks like a dogs breakfast or not !

You wouldn't happen to work for this installation company by any chance would you ?


----------



## SUMMER01

MrBife said:


> Absolutely ! Picture please Summer1 so we can all see if it looks like a dogs breakfast or not !
> 
> You wouldn't happen to work for this installation company by any chance would you ?


Sorry to dissapoint you, I do not work for the installation company, and I am not supplying photos for you to try and pull to pieces however good they look.

I suggest you contact the company direct if you want to have a go, but please do not try it on with me because you will not win on a war of words.
It would appear Mr. Bife that I have hit a nerve and you would must be living upto
your sudynim "Tough old and need a lot of chewing over"


----------



## canoeman

If there so good why no picture? but then neither do E&T show picture of installation on their site. In my experience any retro fitted roller blind always looks odd and bulky and detracts from house lines whether windows or doors, think your reply will win you few friends or help in future


----------



## siobhanwf

Right guys.

No need to start a war  :boxing:

No dishing each other off either please  RULES OF THE FORUM!!!


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Right guys.
> 
> No need to start a war  :boxing:
> 
> No dishing each other off either please  RULES OF THE FORUM!!!


Well said siobhan......................we are here to help eachother.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Exactly,"we are here to help eachother" we are actively looking for our next property in Portugal so if someone has found retro fitted roller blind that are not an eyesore I would like to know so I can add it to my list of possible options, currently I would favor shutters as there easier to retro fit and more likely to enhance property but not ideal for every situation.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Exactly,"we are here to help eachother" we are actively looking for our next property in Portugal so if someone has found retro fitted roller blind that are not an eyesore I would like to know so I can add it to my list of possible options, currently I would favor shutters as there easier to retro fit and more likely to enhance property but not ideal for every situation.


I am with you on that one canoe...............it is not always possible to get exactly what you want, when you want (unless you are my OH ) so experience by others is so useful.

I have to say that shutters were a major priority for us on our new build so I fully understand your desire to see evidence of quality installations of retro roller shutters.

Can't say as I know of any, if I come across some I will let you know.

Who knows maybe the OP may put up a pic.

Rob


----------



## Algarve

SUMMER01 said:


> I am looking to have installed Electric Roller Shutters on my Patio, and am presently
> looking for a reliable company in the Albufeira Region, or a company that supplies a
> service to this area. My experience in trying to even get somebody to look at the job
> has been difficult and unsuccessful to date.
> 
> Can anybody help????


Hi yes there is one in Alcantarilha near the roundabout near Aldi's they have a brown frontage will get the name when passing easy to find as on the main road, I have u´sed them in the past


----------



## siobhanwf

Algarve said:


> Hi yes there is one in Alcantarilha near the roundabout near Aldi's they have a brown frontage will get the name when passing easy to find as on the main road, I have u´sed them in the past



Hi Algarve. If you look through the post Summer01 has already had his blinds fitted (see post 28th August)


----------



## SUMMER01

I would like to put a closure on this matter of my Roller Shutters, I would apologis to all with the exception of Mr. Bife who just seems he has achieved what he intended in the first place. He throw out his comments and sits back and waits for reactions. 

I have not supplied photos because in my infinite wisdom I do not know how to put pictures onto my computer. However to put a better conception on this all the shutter are controlled by a mechanisim that potrudes only 25cms up and down with a bevelled edge. Each fitting is under a patio canopy so does not protude out of the building line and does not look ugly as seems to be a topical discussion. I only originally asked if anybody knew of a company to supply and fit. Then everybodys personal opinions came out came out when Raphael1 asked if I had had the job completed and was I satisfied. I bought the property already built and did not have an option to have the built in. This has been a very successful addition and friends and neighbours are impressed and considering having the same, so please move on.


----------

